# What could you improve on?



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

We are all the best at what we do, we know that. But, nobody is perfect, and the perfect taping job DOES NOT EXIST. What are a few area's where you feel that you could improve?

Mine:

-mitre cuts for bullnose. i have to use a stencil, my brother can free-hand them and they are nice, i can't and it slows me down.
-3 ways, mine are nice, but i could be faster.
-any renovation work, it's a mental thing, i hate being there so the work suffers.

other than those 3 things, i feel very satisfied with the rest of my work.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Marketing
Advertising 
Leads


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Marketing
> Advertising
> Leads


 
Well said!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Marketing
> Advertising
> Leads


 I will take exception to that (who'd a thunk it) 

I find that geting it done faster is what it is all about,,,, don't matter at all how much I advertise or market,,, if I get it done faster,,, they call me.

We really ALL are trade whores,,,, the faster and cheaper we are,, the more we make!!!!!!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I think if I could add some pretty **** stars to my crew,I,d pick up more business?


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Dec 14, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> I think if I could add some pretty **** stars to my crew,I,d pick up more business?


A few years ago, there was a female painting company here in Chicago. It was four large chested women that always wore shorts and cut off t-shirts! :yes: First time I saw them I was driving my truck. Had to drive around the block to take another look.........:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I could try being nicer to painters :boxing::laughing:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I could try being nicer to painters :boxing::laughing:


 Ya got to ease into that 2buck,,,,,, make sure you got all your meds in order !!!!!


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I could try being nicer to painters :boxing::laughing:


I am nicer to painters than anyone else. they are the ones that can make your life miserable.

and for the first time ever, i'm going to agree with cpt. the work speaks for itself. i have never spent a single dime/second marketing/advertising. my work vehicle has no company or # name on it. I don't even have a company name, i'm a sub-contactor, but word gets around when a good taper is in town. i had to turn a job down today because i just don't have the time. 12hr days all week and i'll be working the weekend, next 3 weeks look fairly similar.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

McDusty said:


> I am nicer to painters than anyone else. they are the ones that can make your life miserable.
> 
> and for the first time ever, i'm going to agree with cpt. the work speaks for itself. i have never spent a single dime/second marketing/advertising. my work vehicle has no company or # name on it. I don't even have a company name, i'm a sub-contactor, but word gets around when a good taper is in town. i had to turn a job down today because i just don't have the time. 12hr days all week and i'll be working the weekend, next 3 weeks look fairly similar.


Well I think it comes down to what kind of work you are doing. For example if you are mostly doing new construction a website, advertising and leads are not the same as if you are working directly to the HO's. Of course that speaks more to my trade. I do a lot of NC and do not have a website and market less than I should, which that is why I listed those three things, but I have been doing a lot more rework and so to attract HO leads it requires more of what I mentioned I need work on. 

If you are a sub then of course you don't need to secure the leads the same as the guy who is using you for his sub. If you were not working that way the leads would have to come from somewhere and if it was falling on you alone to provide the leads you might think differently.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Well I think it comes down to what kind of work you are doing. For example if you are mostly doing new construction a website, advertising and leads are not the same as if you are working directly to the HO's. Of course that speaks more to my trade. I do a lot of NC and do not have a website and market less than I should, which that is why I listed those three things, but I have been doing a lot more rework and so to attract HO leads it requires more of what I mentioned I need work on.
> 
> If you are a sub then of course you don't need to secure the leads the same as the guy who is using you for his sub. If you were not working that way the leads would have to come from somewhere and if it was falling on you alone to provide the leads you might think differently.


Ever try going to a remodeling or home building trade show ya meet a lot of contractors there just visiting the shows. And most times your supply companies will have apprieciation shows need to check into it. Even blowes and Home Depot has them where you could even set up a stand and hand out flyers and cards or try to sell your services.
Here is one in Sept 2011
*Charlotte Convention Center, Charlotte, North Carolina​*www.21buildingexpo.com
 
rebel


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

McDusty said:


> I am nicer to painters than anyone else. they are the ones that can make your life miserable.
> 
> and for the first time ever, i'm going to agree with cpt. the work speaks for itself. i have never spent a single dime/second marketing/advertising. my work vehicle has no company or # name on it. I don't even have a company name, i'm a sub-contactor, but word gets around when a good taper is in town. i had to turn a job down today because i just don't have the time. 12hr days all week and i'll be working the weekend, next 3 weeks look fairly similar.


 
Im with Mcdusty, Who you are and how your work ethic is says it all, BUT it dosnt hurt to have a few cards and a sign on your vehicle and a number in the phone book, dress tidy, keep your vehicle and job site tidy. People talk but they still need to find you and no one likes a slob even if your work is good, Im no sub contractor and your to much work problem is the same as mine, but for 6months ahead solid for the last 13years non stop and looks like its that way for next year as well, But thats small town word of mouth working its magic for you. Manners will go a long way too.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Im with Mcdusty, Who you are and how your work ethic is says it all, BUT it dosnt hurt to have a few cards and a sign on your vehicle and a number in the phone book, dress tidy, keep your vehicle and job site tidy. People talk but they still need to find you and no one likes a slob even if your work is good, Im no sub contractor and your to much work problem is the same as mine, but for 6months ahead solid for the last 13years non stop and looks like its that way for next year as well, But thats small town word of mouth working its magic for you. Manners will go a long way too.


So when I show up in sweatpants with holes in them, smoking a cigarette and cranking death metal it affects the perception of the client? No wonder I'm not getting any work:jester:

I have cards, but that's about it. I'm working the referrals pretty hard though...I can be a salesman when I have to, and clients like it when you can offer to do more than just your specialty....especially if it means they can pay only one person whom they trust to treat them fairly. An unknown client (for smaller stuff) gets a decent time & materials rate (never below desired wage of course, but not gouging either), in the hope that they'll be so happy they tell all their friends about this wonderful contractor who treated them well. If I get into something where say.... my experience isn't what it could be, I'll reduce my rate some to keep working on the project. For instance, I charge a few less dollars per hour for carpentry, until that time when I feel like I'm good enough to charge my wage.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I need to improve on my time management, estimating, and customer service.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

taper71 said:


> I need to improve on my time management, estimating, and customer service.


 Not an attempt to comment on you persoanally,,,,,but I agree that these are the areas of importance,,,

1)time managment,,,, show up when your supposed too, and get done what needs to be done that day
2)estimating,,, maybe my age and senelity,,,, but that should not be a prob, really,, You know what material costs, you know how much you can do in a day
3) customer service,,, If you do what you say your gonna do, show up when your supposed too, clean up after yourself, do a professonial job,,, what else is there????


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Not an attempt to comment on you persoanally,,,,,but I agree that these are the areas of importance,,,
> 
> 1)time managment,,,, show up when your supposed too, and get done what needs to be done that day
> 2)estimating,,, maybe my age and senelity,,,, but that should not be a prob, really,, You know what material costs, you know how much you can do in a day
> 3) customer service,,, If you do what you say your gonna do, show up when your supposed too, clean up after yourself, do a professonial job,,, what else is there????


Your the man Capt, Simple advice but often overlooked or dosnt register with many other tradepeople or young numb nuts, Makes it easy to get work when others dont have attitudes like this :thumbsup:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> So when I show up in sweatpants with holes in them, smoking a cigarette and cranking death metal it affects the perception of the client? No wonder I'm not getting any work:jester:


We would get along great :rockon: :thumbup:
________
property for sale in Pattaya


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Not an attempt to comment on you persoanally,,,,,but I agree that these are the areas of importance,,,
> 
> 1)time managment,,,, show up when your supposed too, and get done what needs to be done that day
> 2)estimating,,, maybe my age and senelity,,,, but that should not be a prob, really,, You know what material costs, you know how much you can do in a day
> 3) customer service,,, If you do what you say your gonna do, show up when your supposed too, clean up after yourself, do a professonial job,,, what else is there????


 Yes I do do all those things.
To be more specific . With time management, I have added service work and renos to my buisness so I am working alot more hrs in a day and which is where I also need estimating improvement on. I have been short changing myself on both time and money. As for customer service , well lets just say Im not affraid to tell it like it is, I figure I should be able to get the same points across without being so blunt:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> We would get along great :rockon: :thumbup:


You're a funny guy! I don't have a radio playing while I work, unless it's my iPod when I know I won't have to interact with anyone. When I started working for a large outfit sweatpants weren't allowed, and even though I no longer work for them I still wear clean work pants every day (at least I show _up_ in clean pants!). When I show up at a homeowner's house and I know they're going to be around, I douse myself with cedar oil so the smoke smell isn't overwhelming (I live in a town of health-nuts). We'd still probably get along great, I'm a super awesome guy:jester:




1. Estimating time on "quirky" jobs.
2. I tend to over-finish.
3. Acceptance of the fact that I'm _still _a drywaller.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Something I could Improve on is getting my a$$ out of bed earlier in the moaning ,it gets hard to get motivated sometimes.you can go months at a time with no days off,doing the same things over and over,the push push go go get her done gets too much sometimes,and come pay day there's too many hands wanting to take your money before it hits your pocket.
got thinking the other day,maybe I needed a change of pace,I was starring at the walls and thought "Maybe I should go painting" but I gave my head a good shake,snapped out it,and thought "nah!!! taping aint that bad"
here's a little youtube commercial clip that's funny as hell,it use to sing hands in your pockets,it's 30 seconds long


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Slim, In Phoenix the norm for the summer (when it starts getting over 100 degrees) is tan D!ckies with white shirt & white tennis shoes (this is about as cool (as in temperature) & comfortable clothing for 110+ weather as you can get) for drywallers & painters. And for winter either blue jeans (D!ckies carpenter) or D!ckies pants with white shirt & shoes. This is of course if you are not on a big commercial job (which i never am, its always small jobs for HO's). As for music, I've got a the new Makita radio & a 64gig ipod touch with 10,200 songs/850 complete albums (i've spent about a year loading up a really complete music collection). It's got very little death metal on it, but i respect the right for people to listen to it if the circumstances allow it, i love working to a loud radio .. BUT .. only if the HO is ok with it, there are times where there is no way a radio would be appropiate & that is OK too. As for smoking (sheesh you would think i woulda quit by now, I'm 40 i should know better!!) smoke breaks are outside UNLESS you get a very friendly smoker HO who doesn't (god is that rare any more  ). If i smell like smoke I'm sorry, but i wont smoke in your house. 

From reading your posts i think you would be very cool to work with to be honest, & i wouldn't show up with sweats or listen to death metal, but my hat's off to those who can get away with it :thumbup:

EDIT: Can't even write D ickies with out censoring ??!!
________
Live sex


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> Slim, In Phoenix the norm for the summer (when it starts getting over 100 degrees) is tan D!ckies with white shirt & white tennis shoes (this is about as cool (as in temperature) & comfortable clothing for 110+ weather as you can get) for drywallers & painters. And for winter either blue jeans (D!ckies carpenter) or D!ckies pants with white shirt & shoes. This is of course if you are not on a big commercial job (which i never am, its always small jobs for HO's). As for music, I've got a the new Makita radio & a 64gig ipod touch with 10,200 songs/850 complete albums (i've spent about a year loading up a really complete music collection). It's got very little death metal on it, but i respect the right for people to listen to it if the circumstances allow it, i love working to a loud radio .. BUT .. only if the HO is ok with it, there are times where there is no way a radio would be appropiate & that is OK too. As for smoking (sheesh you would think i woulda quit by now, I'm 40 i should know better!!) smoke breaks are outside UNLESS you get a very friendly smoker HO who doesn't (god is that rare any more  ). If i smell like smoke I'm sorry, but i wont smoke in your house.
> 
> From reading your posts i think you would be very cool to work with to be honest, & i wouldn't show up with sweats or listen to death metal, but my hat's off to those who can get away with it :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: Can't even write D ickies with out censoring ??!!


110 degrees.....ugh! We get over 100 for a week or two, that's plenty for me! For some odd reason, I have had shelter from extreme weather the past couple of years. Seriously, how was I ever so lucky to work on large air conditioned remodels? It sounds like we're pretty much on the same page, although I don't own any ****ies I've come to like the Riggs pants by Wrangler. I've had them for almost two years and the knees are just starting to blow out now (lotta framing this past year). That little Makita is tiny, and looks much more pleasant to move around than my Bosch:yes: I don't have a problem with any music people want to listen to, as long as they're at the other end of the building (I'm kidding...I like my music to feel fun, so that I can forget that what I'm doing is actually work and pretend I'm at a party) As for smoking, I'm sort of kinda getting ready to quit one of these days...maybe when I have enough presence of mind to realize that it's bad for me and disgusting and expensive ($6.20 a pack!?)

Hey....have you ever heard of Earthship homes?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Hey....have you ever heard of Earthship homes?


woohoo my first thanks !! :thumbup: 

No, never heard of Earthship homes. What's up with Earthship homes, they sound "green" ?
________
Park Royal 2 Condominium Pattaya


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> What's up with Earthship homes, they sound "green" ?


Oh yeah, they're green alright! I guess there are communities of them in the southwest, with most of them around Taos, NM. they are built into hillsides, with a bunch of tires with compacted earth inside of them and lots of windows on the exposed side. All earth plasters, adobe, cob, etc. They can be built for next to nothing, and if designed properly can be maintained with almost zero money (ie. utilities). Passive solar, water cisterns, and composting toilets. I'm trying to learn more about _all _mud applications, and this one is _heavy _on the mud...literally!

Congratulations on your first 'thanks!"!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

McDusty said:


> What are a few area's where you feel that you could improve?


Knowing when/where 'good enough' is, and not going too overboard (which I think I do a little too much).


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I will take exception to that (who'd a thunk it)
> 
> I find that geting it done faster is what it is all about,,,, don't matter at all how much I advertise or market,,, if I get it done faster,,, they call me.
> 
> We really ALL are trade whores,,,, the faster and cheaper we are,, the more we make!!!!!!


And I will have to take exception to that a little bit I think, as far as it being an 'absolute' truth. For some businesses, I don't think you should rule out Work's 3 points of marketing and the like, and depend only on cheaper and faster.

I don't like to have to depend on working faster or cheaper only, when I've conducted business for myself. Instead, I usually like work where a differentiating marketing approach can give me acceptable enough $ without having to work that way.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I,m about ready to improve my attitude about getting a job out of drywall,may have to .I just heard that in the county i live in there were no buiding pemits issued in 2010.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

alltex said:


> I,m about ready to improve my attitude about getting a job out of drywall,may have to .I just heard that in the county i live in there were no buiding pemits issued in 2010.


Out of curiosity what county are you in? No building permits in 12 months?


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Out of curiosity what county are you in? No building permits in 12 months?


 Oakanogan County .I heard that from a guy from home depo ,so i don,t realy know,but i do know my phone hasn,t rung in a month.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I don't like to have to depend on working faster or cheaper only.


 I don't either,,,, but since we voted for change,,,,, Its cheaper and faster,,,, or we sit home and watch Oprah,,,, ever watch Oprah???,,, might change your outlook!!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I don't either,,,, but since we voted for change,,,,, Its cheaper and faster,,,, or we sit home and watch Oprah,,,, ever watch Oprah???,,, might change your outlook!!!!


Is Oprah still alive? 

Before I'd settle for cheaper and faster only, I'd want an advantage that maybe some kind of custom built equipment could give me to make the $ make enough sense for working like that. Been there, done that, in other industries.

&/or I might go in the direction of something like a portfolio career, which I posted a link about awhile ago. Ie./Eg.: http://davespeaks.wordpress.com/2008/06/30/portfolio-career-is-it-for-you/

I've done that as well, usually along the lines of outside work for the summer, and inside for the winter.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Is Oprah still alive?
> 
> Before I'd settle for cheaper and faster only, I'd want an advantage that maybe some kind of custom built equipment could give me to make the $ make enough sense for working like that. Been there, done that, in other industries.
> 
> ...


 yeah, well selling dope pays more too, but we are talking drywall here,,,,, pay attention!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> yeah, well selling dope pays more too, but we are talking drywall here,,,,, pay attention!!!!!!!!!


I thought the ultimate goal was about making money, and more of it. :blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I thought the ultimate goal was about making money, and more of it. :blink:


Acutually, the goal is being happy with what you do for a living,,,, money is just that , money, its a tool that buys what you need. HOWEVER, if the accumulation of it is the MOST important thing to you,,,, then yes,,, drugs is the way for you. :devil::brows::bangin:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Acutually, the goal is being happy with what you do for a living,,,, money is just that , money, its a tool that buys what you need. HOWEVER, if the accumulation of it is the MOST important thing to you,,,, then yes,,, drugs is the way for you. :devil::brows::bangin:


Icons - trying to tell me something? 

Money can be defined in a few ways. For me, it could also be a measuring stick as to how efficient I'm being in my work. More efficiency, more money. Usually.

I like efficiency. It makes me happy in whatever I do for a living. Some innovation projects I'm working on, and will be working on, are focused primarily on efficiency.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i may have a few things to improve but i wont till i get some good borders doing their jobs right i am also there to make a buck or two and when i spend time to remove 60 screws in one room then i forget about improving
now a days everyone wants to get r done fast so why should i waste time and make them look good and also when you have to fix a 4inches by 3 inches box that the hole is 6 by 8 i also dont think about improvment.
at my last job there were 15 plugs in a room (motel room ) i only had to repair 15 of them beside that the rest was not too bad must be that he was improving i charge him 200,00 repair charge


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

michel1949 said:


> i may have a few things to improve but i wont till i get some good borders doing their jobs right i am also there to make a buck or two and when i spend time to remove 60 screws in one room then i forget about improving
> now a days everyone wants to get r done fast so why should i waste time and make them look good and also when you have to fix a 4inches by 3 inches box that the hole is 6 by 8 i also dont think about improvment.
> at my last job there were 15 plugs in a room (motel room ) i only had to repair 15 of them beside that the rest was not too bad must be that he was improving i charge him 200,00 repair charge


So you found some dry wallers that are worse than me:blink:
just so everyone knows,michelle was taping behind me in a large nursing home around 8 years ago.he would walk all the way across the building,climb three flights of stairs,grab me,walk me back to where he was working,and have me pull 2 missed screws.......there is karma :yes: hahahaha


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i am sure when you came to the job i was doing the 18,000 sq foot house you noticed all the nails that werent in beside all the missing nails cause the border wasnt using screws but nails i am sure this houise will fall appart hihihihi
in the closets 24 X 16 not even a nail nor a screw above all the doors no nails all the boards were loose and the foreman told me 
when the area is 24 inches or less it doesnt need screws
also this s**cker border left a lot of nail sticking out 1/4 to 1/2 inches
dont worry i took a sweet care of the idiot and i had the owner fixing a lot of places and the owner learnt a word from me he charged the company that was building his house one grand for what he did and he wasn t happy about someone messing his over 1 million dollar house the way they were doing..
after all i am not a boarder and when the job is done they want me to do a 100% quality job so why should i hammer nail or screw what ever I AM A TAPER not a repair guy that will work for free and remember it took this 3 boarding crew 3 weeks to board this house dont ask why i charge them 45 cents a foot while many does it for 21.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> i may have a few things to improve but i wont till i get some good borders doing their jobs right i am also there to make a buck or two and when i spend time to remove 60 screws in one room then i forget about improving
> now a days everyone wants to get r done fast so why should i waste time and make them look good and also when you have to fix a 4inches by 3 inches box that the hole is 6 by 8 i also dont think about improvment.
> at my last job there were 15 plugs in a room (motel room ) i only had to repair 15 of them beside that the rest was not too bad must be that he was improving i charge him 200,00 repair charge


 Good money when you can get it


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

when 20 guys runs for a single job they all cut throat
when there is 20 jobs and no taper available then the price go high
i only work when its worth it,, i dont need the money that bad to run with the 20 guys and cut their throat ,, i have offered 2 bucks to do the finish coatand the sanding on a 14,000 sq foot house for 3 grand and i was serious i guess he was too busy at the time


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> when 20 guys runs for a single job they all cut throat
> when there is 20 jobs and no taper available then the price go high
> i only work when its worth it,, i dont need the money that bad to run with the 20 guys and cut their throat ,, i have offered 2 bucks to do the finish coatand the sanding on a 14,000 sq foot house for 3 grand and i was serious i guess he was too busy at the time


 Me thinketh that tho doth protest too much,,,

If you don't speak Amish,,,, that translates to "cry me a handfull"


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

michel1949 said:


> when 20 guys runs for a single job they all cut throat
> when there is 20 jobs and no taper available then the price go high
> i only work when its worth it,, i dont need the money that bad to run with the 20 guys and cut their throat ,, i have offered 2 bucks to do the finish coatand the sanding on a 14,000 sq foot house for 3 grand and i was serious i guess he was too busy at the time


yes too busy,remember.and when your offer almost the same amount of money to do a house for the same price for start to finish,your leaving town,and you did not pay will (my labourer) in full for one days work,then somethings can sound too good to be true,that's why we did not do it
plus your a frenchman:whistling2:


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

the day we tried to reach will your labour on the phone we also tried to reach you on the phone and also i offered you to send him a money order and i never got his adress so just give me the sdress and i will send him his $40.00 balance
i may be french but it took a frenchmen to give you a drill for free if you remember right i dont see many guys giving a 150,00 drill for nothing like i did for you.
so tell will to call me and give me his adress thats all it takes.
or send me a message with his adress


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> yes too busy,remember.and when your offer almost the same amount of money to do a house for the same price for start to finish,your leaving town,and you did not pay will (my labourer) in full for one days work,then somethings can sound too good to be true,that's why we did not do it
> plus your a frenchman:whistling2:





michel1949 said:


> the day we tried to reach will your labour on the phone we also tried to reach you on the phone and also i offered you to send him a money order and i never got his adress so just give me the sdress and i will send him his $40.00 balance
> i may be french but it took a frenchmen to give you a drill for free if you remember right i dont see many guys giving a 150,00 drill for nothing like i did for you.
> so tell will to call me and give me his adress thats all it takes.
> or send me a message with his adress


All of which takes me back to my saying of '_We all are right, based on what we know and think we know'.

_But have I ever been wrong about some things at times, even when I was right.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> when 20 guys runs for a single job they all cut throat
> when there is 20 jobs and no taper available then the price go high
> i only work when its worth it,, i dont need the money that bad to run with the 20 guys and cut their throat ,, i have offered 2 bucks to do the finish coatand the sanding on a 14,000 sq foot house for 3 grand and i was serious i guess he was too busy at the time


 Say what ??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

michel1949 said:


> the day we tried to reach will your labour on the phone we also tried to reach you on the phone and also i offered you to send him a money order and i never got his adress so just give me the sdress and i will send him his $40.00 balance
> i may be french but it took a frenchmen to give you a drill for free if you remember right i dont see many guys giving a 150,00 drill for nothing like i did for you.
> so tell will to call me and give me his adress thats all it takes.
> or send me a message with his adress


wow,lets just air the dirty laundry then,,,,,I don't get where your coming from.you start out b1tching about some drywallers and the job their doing.then I fire a little post that's teasing,joking,making fun of the fact that you use to complain of my work,thus making fun of myself in the process.then you you still keep complaining in a new post then suddenly lump me in there saying I wouldn't do a job for you.Why do you air private matters to make a point,and what point are you trying to make?????that your rich or something,that I'm a charity case for you or something.Me nor the kid (will) did not want to take on the responsibility to finish a job YOU started.If you remember right,we were brunt out and tired and had not had a day off in over 4 months.you assumed because we were doing 2 little jobs at the time we needed work,those 2 little jobs were our summer vacation,which we also used to stop by your job to train you on how to use all the new machine taping tools you bought.who told you the bazooka you bought was junk and to return it,how much valuable information and knowledge and lessons did you get from us,for a price of a drill.yes we would of showed you things for free,but I thought the karma Gods were at play when you offered us a drill for our help,for ours had just broken down.
So whats your point in making private matters public.I know french is your 1st language and it's harder to convey your points in english.so why are you taking pot shots at me


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

Getting better is why I am on the forum. I am second generation finisher, and I still take stuff from the forum back to my dad. The day we quit trying to get better/faster is the day we are making too much money. 

Thanks in advance for any advice I pick up, and hopefully I can share at least one idea.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CE Drywall said:


> Getting better is why I am on the forum. I am second generation finisher, and I still take stuff from the forum back to my dad. The day we quit trying to get better/faster is the day we are making too much money.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice I pick up, and hopefully I can share at least one idea.


So is your dad a old fart like some of us on here.whats he think about you coming on the net for advice,does he think you nuts ???
just wondering,I mention this site to some fellow trades men,and they look at me like I'm a nut case so.....curious :yes:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> So is your dad a old fart like some of us on here.whats he think about you coming on the net for advice,does he think you nuts ???
> just wondering,I mention this site to some fellow trades men,and they look at me like I'm a nut case so.....curious :yes:


 
Ya me too and I am quite certain that the people I tell are lurkers who think themselves too cool to actaully post :whistling2:


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

Many I work with roll their eyes when I mention the forum. My dad is always into trying new things. He has good volume, but the pricing isn't great, so we are trying to give the best quality as quick as possible. You can only run so fast with the box and mud only dries so fast. We have to find other ways to get off the job.

I mention products or terms you guys use and no one around here has heard of them. Like a supertaper, I had to look it up on youtube. I couldn't find one other person that had even heard of one. It is funny how regions vary. Still, one thing is constant; cleaner, quicker, better, cheaper means more money in our pockets.


----------

